
Stealth – Open source Ruby framework for chatbots - mauricio
https://github.com/hellostealth/stealth
======
mauricio
Hey everyone, creator of the framework here. Just a short gist of why we made
this.. We wanted:

    
    
      * Support for any messaging service
      * Support for the all of the great NLP/NLU tools being released
      * Ability to use your own code editor
      * Easy handling of common scenarios (like when a bot fails to understand a user)
      * Deployable anywhere
      * Open source
      * Support for popular databases
      * Support for developer tooling (e.g., CircleCI and Travis, GitHub, Heroku Pipelines, etc)
      * Testing
    

Let me know if anyone has questions. Happy to answer.

